# overclocking the U8668-D Motherboard



## DiRasta (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a problem I want to overclock my mobo and I don t know how 
plz help


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. But before you do any overclocking please read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

